# Lucid dreams



## Russian94 (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody here lucid dream or has ever had one before? they're AMAZING! I kinda stoped trying but i do want to experience one again..


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

I got heavily into lucid dreaming, but actually I didn't have one, (actually many), until I stopped trying. I frequented a lucid dreaming forum. It's great you should check it out: http://www.dreamviews.com


----------



## Russian94 (Aug 30, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I got heavily into lucid dreaming, but actually I didn't have one, (actually many), until I stopped trying. I frequented a lucid dreaming forum. It's great you should check it out: http://www.dreamviews.com


I've had an account on that site for a while now!


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

Russian94 said:


> I've had an account on that site for a while now!


Done a LOT of lucid dreaming. Basically i kinda developed the ability in response to having lots of nightmares as a kid. Developing the ability to have lucid dreams helped me get rid of those. I'm not too optimistic about lucid dreams as they bring with them a whole new set of "problems" all their own. False awakenings, outer body experiences, those kinda things.


----------



## violet (May 24, 2011)

anarkii said:


> Done a LOT of lucid dreaming. Basically i kinda developed the ability in response to having lots of nightmares as a kid. Developing the ability to have lucid dreams helped me get rid of those. I'm not too optimistic about lucid dreams as they bring with them a whole new set of "problems" all their own. False awakenings, outer body experiences, those kinda things.


Yeah, same here. It's really exciting at first, but I feel that lucid dreaming too often actually worsened my dp a lot. It messes more with your lack of reality and the false awakenings make the rest of your days hazy and confusing. Still cool every once in awhile..but yeah, it's no good for dp


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

I frequently have lucid dreams but mine are terrifying. I'm well aware that I'm dreaming but I can't control anything and no matter how hard I try to wake myself up, the people in my dream do everything possible to keep me there. What's worse is I have several false awakenings, leading me to believe that I'm awake when I'm actually still asleep, and leading me to further question reality when I really am awake


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

pigandpepper said:


> I frequently have lucid dreams but mine are terrifying. I'm well aware that I'm dreaming but I can't control anything and no matter how hard I try to wake myself up, the people in my dream do everything possible to keep me there. What's worse is I have several false awakenings, leading me to believe that I'm awake when I'm actually still asleep, and leading me to further question reality when I really am awake


Sounds like the beginning stages of developing Lucid Dreams to me. Becoming aware but not yet able to have any agency inside your dream. 
If you want to wake up from your dream it'll be difficult at first because your body is largely paralysed when sleeping, try moving just a finger or your toes for a bit. Try and focus on that part of your (REAL!)body. Soon as you feel your REAL fingers or toes wiggling (as you are dreaming) for a bit, you'll find it easier to control the rest of your body making it turn possible to wake up. Once this becomes easier to you you'll find eventually some ways that help you snap out of the dream much easier and more controlled.


----------

